# Relativer Pfad zu Pfad



## grayson (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich muss auf ein fremdprogramm zugreifen, das als parameter den pfad und dateinamen einer datei annimmt.

leider muss ich diesen pfad rellativ zum pfad des programms angeben.

bsp :

programm liegt in /home/user/programm/deploy

datei liegt in /appl/config/Dateiname

wie bekomme ich nun den pfad zur datei, rellativ von /home/user/programm/deploy aus ?

hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## baumbart (13. Mai 2004)

hab grad kein linux laufen -> kanz nicht testen, müsste aber so gehen:
"./../../../../appl/config/Dateiname"
Du musst also einfach "../" schreiben, wenn du eine Verzeichnissebene höher willst.

gruß Baumbart


----------



## bygones (14. Mai 2004)

wenn hier unter linux gearbeitet wird ist die mehrere verwendung von '../' nicht nötig.

wenn man aber von der root ausgeht und dein Programm liegt unter /home/user/programm/deploy dann reicht es wenn du auch von der root aus den pfad angibst (was dann aber der absolute pfad ist). D.h. wenn das Programm unter /appl/config/Datei liegt, kannst du diesen Pfad angeben.

Wie gesagt wenn man hier vom root verzeichnis ausgeht arbeitest du aber dann mit absoluten Pfadangaben - oder ist /appl nicht unter dem root ?


----------

